# Todays Fattie with Q-View



## ecto1 (Jun 26, 2011)

OK so lately my favorite fattie has been 80/20 chuck with rice and broccoli casserole.  Here ya go enjoy.

Crisping up the bacon.


























And my wife made cobbler for desert


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2011)

That's some great fillings on that fatty.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 26, 2011)

What a great idea!  This opens up a whole new realm of casserole fattie thoughts!  Lots of possibilities here.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## pars (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow !!!  That looks great !! I had some thoughts of stuffing one with broccoli - cheese and some bread crumbs -- I love the addition of the rice.

The potential here is endless !! Thanks for another great idea.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks great and to finish this feast  with a cobbler O BOY

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW!!!

LOOKS GREAT ECTO!!!

There's some Awesome BearView too!!

Cobbler looks super too!!!   Peach & Blueberry?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2011)

FANTASTIC!

But, Where's the "Smoked Ice Cream"?

Todd


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> LOOKS GREAT ECTO!!!
> 
> ...


I posted the recipie for the cobbler a long time ago it is a peach blueberry blackberry cobbler.  Don't worry I filmed my wife making it and will have a step by step video coming soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks delicious Ecto!


----------



## windshield king (Jun 26, 2011)

really good looking fattie!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 26, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I posted the recipie for the cobbler a long time ago it is a peach blueberry blackberry cobbler.  Don't worry I filmed my wife making it and will have a step by step video coming soon.


fattie looks great !!!!!!!

Can't wait to see the how to video for the cobbler,


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks awesome!!

 Didja have a good vacation??

  Craig


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW  what a georgous spread!!  Nice job the two of you!

Rich


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok working on the video for the Cobbler hopefully this will hold you off till then.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 26, 2011)

NICE VIDEO


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 26, 2011)

Man I love fatties! Did you need to blanch the broccoli


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Man I love fatties! Did you need to blanch the broccoli


Terry,

I got a buddy who likes "fatties" too, but I never pick on him about it.

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 26, 2011)

GREAT VIDEO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## venture (Jun 26, 2011)

This guy just never quits!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Venture said:


> This guy just never quits!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




Well as a Teacher we have long summers.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice Video on making your fattie Ector,  Fattie looks delicious...


----------

